# Garmin Sat Nav now €115 Pixmania



## Smashbox (29 Mar 2009)

Garmin nüvi 250 GPS for Europe 

Was €149.62 now €115 at Pixmania (+€12.90 shipping)



[broken link removed]


----------



## Squonk (11 May 2009)

Does anyone know how the garmin 250 compares against the Sat Nav that Aldi sell for €150?


----------



## irishlinks (11 May 2009)

The same *Garmin 250 is available here* for just over €100 including delivery. (Amazon)


----------



## Smashbox (11 May 2009)

Irishlinks

Amazon have only just brought in the rule that allowed electronics to Ireland. This was a bargain before this rule.


----------



## irishlinks (11 May 2009)

Oh -- sorry I didn't notice the date of the original post


----------



## Squonk (12 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Irishlinks
> 
> Amazon have only just brought in the rule that allowed electronics to Ireland. This was a bargain before this rule.


 I'm confused by your comment. I just bought the Garmin 250 from Amazon.co.uk.....I got it for €100 including postage and Vat. This is about €30 less than the full Pixmania price. There was no mention of WEE during the purchase.


----------



## Smashbox (12 May 2009)

Amazon used not deliver electronics to Ireland. They changed this rule a few weeks ago, and have started to deliver said electronics here.

NOW you can buy electronics, but you couldn't before.

Also, this special offer was from March. Its now May.


----------



## Squonk (12 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Also, this special offer was from March. Its now May.


 The unit is still available for stg £75 from Amazon...~€100 with postage and VAT


----------



## Smashbox (12 May 2009)

I don't know what you want me to say to that??

This is an OLD bargain alert.


----------



## irishlinks (12 May 2009)

But there's no harm adding a better price is there? Even if it's over a month later. A bargain is a bargain whatever month it is.


----------



## sam h (12 May 2009)

Whats the story with Amazon & customs??  If I bought a DVD player for about €100 or €150 would I be hit??


----------



## Squonk (12 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Amazon have only just brought in the rule that allowed electronics to Ireland. This was a bargain before this rule.


 Sorry for the confusion....ISmashbox,  have only just realised when you say "This was a bargin..." you are talking about the pixmania offer, NOT the amazon offer...DUH...it's been a long week already


----------



## irishlinks (12 May 2009)

sam h said:


> Whats the story with Amazon & customs??  If I bought a DVD player for about €100 or €150 would I be hit??



No duty within the EU. They charge the Irish VAT at checkout - so the final price is about 5% higher - but that's it. No customs or duty - same as all EU online shopping.


----------



## Smashbox (13 May 2009)

Sam : No, VAT is different to UK though, as irishlinks said.

Squonk : Thats exactly what I meant. This alert that I wrote, this post, it old. If you have a new bargain alert, post a new thread so it will be spotted easier, rather than in here!


----------

